# Reliable Aftermarket Wheel Brands and Ones To Avoid



## LMike6453 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've read some bad reviews about Sport Edition wheels and not sure if it's true and which others to avoid.

Which brands are reliable on winter potholes and resist bends the best?

So far this is my list of reliable from research:

BBS
VMR
Enkei
OZ

Some brands I wonder about are:

Focal
Montegi
Sparco

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had good luck with Motegi, as well as BBS (duh), Antera (old skool), and trying out a set from Touren (cheap ones for the wifey's ride).


----------



## LMike6453 (Sep 14, 2014)

volkswagengti88 said:


> I've had good luck with Motegi, as well as BBS (duh), Antera (old skool), and trying out a set from Touren (cheap ones for the wifey's ride).


Interesting. I have it narrowed down to 2 wheels to choose from:
OZ Formula HLT or Sparco Asseto Gara

I want to save money by going with Sparco but many reviews about bent rims.


----------



## Sumfuncomet (Apr 18, 2015)

*My two cents*

I have used Verde Parallax, very rugged wheel. I have used a Motegi Traklites on several cars, light weight, run true, easy to balance. I have Vertini rf1.1 20x10.5 on my Audi A8, awesome wheels, flow formed about 600$ each but way cheaper than forged wheels!


----------



## LMike6453 (Sep 14, 2014)

I ended up going with Sparco Podios for winter wheel set.

Looked a bit more durable than the Asseta Garas since it's 3lbs heavier and reasonable weight for gravity cast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mirogi (Nov 16, 2012)

Per a recent chat with a Tire Rack sales guy: MSW wheels are pressure cast and the company is a sister of OZ (same corporation); Sport Edition wheels are gravity cast and are, therefore, not as robust as pressure cast wheels.


----------



## odessa.filez (Jul 31, 2016)

No personal experience but I've read that ASA wheels were designed by borrowing some BBS technology. Ones I've seen are low pressure cast.

I think rim diameter can come into play with some brands. There were some cracked rim reports on the BMW forum for VMR and Avante Garde, but tended to be 19s.

I've only seen a few reports of 17s and lower bending or cracking, across brands. It does occasionally happen.

If your roads suck, lean conservative on construction and diameter.


----------

